
Rosetta Stone for Unix (2014) - whalesalad
http://bhami.com/rosetta.html
======
sbuttgereit
Is it just me or is page conflating SCO OpenServer and UnixWare as being the
same product a bit? Yes, SCO bought UnixWare from Novell (a now infamous
purchase), but that doesn't mean the products share a close lineage, or
actually merged, as a result.

It's been so long since I've touched OpenServer (say, ~20 years) that I can't
remember if the technical bits of the page are actually OpenServer or UnixWare
(I'd say OpenServer). OpenServer had Xenix as a predecessor and, though I
didn't work with UnixWare at all, what little I did play with it made clear
there were some substantial differences.

All of this is all but historical trivia now, but I'm sure there are at least
some OpenServer installs running out there... somewhere....

~~~
kjs3
They did actually merge the products around OpenServer 6/UnixWare 7. No, the
names don't make a bit of sense.

While SCO licensed Xenix from Microsoft and kept the port going through 386
support, SCO Unix/ODT/OpenServer/UnixWare all descend from a separately
licensed SCO System V release 3 port, not Xenix.

Disclaimer: I worked for the company that wrote the (in)famous C2 security
subsystem for SCO.

------
minikites
This is pretty outdated, Netinfo Manager hasn't been part of Mac OS X since
10.4 almost a decade ago:
[https://www.macworld.com/article/1061097/netinfo.html](https://www.macworld.com/article/1061097/netinfo.html)

~~~
teilo
Also, Linux filesystems list ReiserFS, but no ext4.

------
nailer
Updated for 2017:

[https://certsimple.com/rosetta-stone](https://certsimple.com/rosetta-stone)

Including:

\- macOS

\- OpenBSD

\- FreeBSD

\- SmartOS

\- Red Hat Enterprise Linux (and CentOS) 7

\- Debian/Ubuntu

\- Arch Linux

\- Windows (assuming PowerShell per recent Windows versions)

This includes all the systemd commands where relevant, and current macOS as
other posters have been mentioning.

~~~
JdeBP
There are almost as many glaring deficiencies and errors in that one as there
are in the headlined page here. Just two out of the many problems that are
similar:

* In one of the several systemd errors, it describes "system" and "package-related" service directories for FreeBSD; and "user, "system", and "package" service directories for SmartOS; but states that all unit files are stored in the /etc/system tree for the systemd operating systems.

* A whole bunch of stuff in the Ubuntu column is around 11 years out of date. Ubuntu switched from /etc/init.d/ to /etc/init/ in 2006, for example. And it has switched from that since then. "Updated for 2017" that page most definitely _is not_.

~~~
nailer
Thanks for your feedback. Both issues you mentioned - the missing 'd' in
'/etc/systemd' and Ubuntu being updated for systemd (and me forgetting that
Ubuntu's old SysVInit was different than Red Hat's) are now fixed.

If there's anything else wrong, just edit:
[https://github.com/certsimple/rosetta-
stone/blob/master/rose...](https://github.com/certsimple/rosetta-
stone/blob/master/rosetta-stone.md)

The doc was made from scratch last year with a massive amount of original
research. SmartOS and OpenBSD folks have already contributed. Saying its
'almost as many glaring deficiencies and errors' is wrong.

~~~
JdeBP
On the contrary, it is alas very right. The problem appears to be that _you do
not see_ these many glaring deficiencies and errors.

Two examples are right here.

I pointed at the glaringly deficient systemd operating systems' columns, as
compared to the FreeBSD and SmartOS columns, and you did not even see that,
and simply changed a directory name. It's glaring because it's basic stuff
that is right at the top of the systemd.unit manual page and in most of the
introductions to systemd that one can find, as well as being one of the
concepts that the systemd people tout about systemd.

I mentioned that Ubuntu switched to /etc/init and you talked about "Ubuntu's
old SysVInit" and did not see a glaring error. Ubuntu stopped using van
Smoorenburg rc, as I said, in 2006. Ubuntu's /etc/init for roughly a decade
from 2006 onwards _is not "SysV" anything_.

Similarly, the OpenBSD column is glaringly erroneous as one can see by simply
_comparing it against the very page that its entries hyperlink to_. The actual
OpenBSD page does not say any such thing, and if this work began last year
there was not the excuse that it began before OpenBSD worked the way that it
now does. OpenBSD has worked this way since 2015. Again, "Updated for 2017"
that page most definitely _is not_.

Incidentally, it comes up as a completely blank page without JavaScript. Bruce
Hamilton's page headlined here has the distinct advantage of not requiring a
more than 30-thousand-line 2.1MiB JavaScript program running on every reader's
WWW browser merely in order to have some HTML text in an HTML table. The HTML
text in the HTML table just works, even when there is no JavaScript.

And in the time since I wrote the first message it has started coming up as a
blank page _with_ JavaScript. Google Chrome tells me that you have a syntax
error buried somewhere in the middle of a 527-character-long opaque single
line of those megabinarybytes of JavaScript.

    
    
        Uncaught SyntaxError: missing ) after argument list

~~~
nailer
> Ubuntu's /etc/init for roughly a decade from 2006 onwards is not "SysV"
> anything.

Yes but nobody has ever used Ubuntu's init as upstart. It was always used via
SysVInit compatibility and documented even by Ubuntu as such. This explains
why Ubuntu finally dropped Upstart.

> Similarly, the OpenBSD column is glaringly erroneous as one can see by
> simply comparing it against the very page that its entries hyperlink to. The
> actual OpenBSD page does not say any such thing

Which? Every single OpenBSD entry is wrong? Are you completely sure about
that, or are you using hyperbole as an excuse not to contribute?

> it comes up as a completely blank page without JavaScript.

Yes. JS is required for behavior. That's what JS does.

------
johnny_1010
Lack of Plan9 so I leave it here:
[https://9p.io/wiki/plan9/UNIX_to_Plan_9_command_translation/...](https://9p.io/wiki/plan9/UNIX_to_Plan_9_command_translation/index.html)

~~~
pjmlp
Plan 9 is not a UNIX as such, rather an evolution of it given all the
differences, specially when its last iteration was Inferno with Limbo.

------
ianai
I feel like this was meant to be printed off and hung on a wall.

~~~
Stranger43
It probably is, it's been around for a while and is widely used by those of us
who still have to keep legacy Unix boxen running As it's not like you get to
touch your Unix box every month due to how rarely they fail or need updates
after a decade of purely bugfix releases.

------
reacweb
For shutdown, I use "sudo systemctl poweroff". I thought the other syntaxes
were still working only for legacy support.

~~~
vesinisa
This guide is severely outdated - I can't see any indication of systemd
recognition in any of the Linux examples.

~~~
Fnoord
Yup. I mean as filesystems for Linux it listed Ext2, Ext3, and ReiserFS. A
webpage like this is excellent to be managed via a wiki.

------
thinkMOAR
Great overview! Very handy, however very poor layout in my opinion, I have to
note that. Could really use some css

~~~
Finnucane
"This custom drawing feature now works in Mozilla/Firefox, in Opera 7.0 or
better, and in IE 5 or better."

Well, they wouldn't want to break that kind of backwards compatibility, now
would they?

------
smegel
> A/UX

You learn something new every day.

~~~
lathiat
I've looked at this web-page several times.. never noticed that.

Also learnt something new.

Here's another fun Apple Unknown:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h4t33tOG60](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h4t33tOG60)
[Linus Tech Tips]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz05U67NecI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz05U67NecI)
[Obsolete Geek]

